# New kayak help



## NMBfishing (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm 15 and I've been fishing piers for years. Just got into surf fishing and was looking at some cheap fishing kayaks. Since I would receive it as a gif it would need to be under $600 at most that's a tight range but that's what I have to work with. I would mostly be launching from surf in North Myrtle, SC but I might go up to the inlet a few times. I was looking at ascend FS12T on bass pro since it is cheap but heard it had warping issues. I also looked at OK Scrambler XT but heard it didn't like for you to move around very much. Was wondering if anybody had any suggestions or feedback on the two above. I would be looking for sit on not sit in. I'm 5'6" and 120lbs so I'm a little small . Thanks!


----------



## NMBfishing (Aug 9, 2011)

I might use it a little on some freshwater at home but mostly looking at saltwater.


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

*yak*

dicks sporting goods carries thier line of yaks for a decent price. you can get the field and streal SOT for around 400. has the seat, rod holders etc. and is 12'. i am 5'6" and 160. best of all, is light enough to carry or drag if needed.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*It would be a great starter boat for ya..Or go Used higher end..*

It would let you see if you like it or not for not that much of an investment. One of the fellas on here Adam has one (the ascend) and it is a nice boat. He seemed very happy with it, and he went every where I did, including the Rip at Hatteras Inlet. Go for it man and enjoy.. 

JAM


----------



## NMBfishing (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys!
I was leaning more to the ascend but that worried me and didn't know how common that was. Looks like that'll be the one for me but I'll check dicks at some point too.


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

IMO look ok craigslist for a used one. The deals are there, there was a Tarpon 140 for $450 and it came with everything. That's just one example. I've heard to much bad and only a little good from the low end stuff. Its way easier to recope your hard earned money if you get a good deal on a used one if you decide you don't like it.


----------



## NMBfishing (Aug 9, 2011)

Ya in my area there aren't a whole lot of options because not many people fish on kayaks around me but I'll keep lookin around so I'm not locked in.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

JAM said:


> It would let you see if you like it or not for not that much of an investment. One of the fellas on here Adam has one (the ascend) and it is a nice boat. He seemed very happy with it, and he went every where I did, including the Rip at Hatteras Inlet. Go for it man and enjoy..
> 
> JAM


yup, i hung in there with my ascend! lol! 
seriously though, like JAM said, i bought my ascend as a starter boat. is it the best boat on the market? no. is it a good boat? yes. there are some issues with warping...i strapped mine to the roof of the car and drove to hatteras a couple of weeks ago. the plastic did soften and the kayak warped, some, but after a couple of hours on its side in the sun it was fine. it weighs in at 52 lbs (maybe 54) which is lighter than some other boats of the same length so i can handle it by myself if i need to. it floats great and tracks good. it catches wind. i live down towards murrells inlet and i use it in the inlet, ocean, and waterway. it handles well in the ocean, although, it doesnt sit as high out of the water as some other boats. these are just some of my personal opinions of this boat. i chose this boat after looking around/researching for months. i didnt want to spend a boat load of money (pun intended) on my first kayak to find out i wasnt in to it. overall i am happy with it and this boat has given me some great experience on the water and now i really know what to look for when i decide to upgrade. oh, and the seat that it comes with is crap, you will need to upgrade it or buy a gel pad or an inflatable or something.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Man I know the bug of wanting to get a new kayak oh too well...LOL I bought my first one last season, a Ocean Kayak Big Game. But like you, I was on a budget... I got it off ebay brand new for $575. Now granted it was during the offseason, but it shows you deals are to be had!! If I were you, I'd be patient. Like c0ch3s3 said, it will work, but it might not be all you want. I would just look around for a couple of months and get something that is still in your price range, but fits the bill for exactly what your looking for. Paddle some, get a feel for what you like and don't like... then take the plunge. I just don't wanna see you get one quickly then realize you can't wait to upgrade! LOL Good luck to you and give ebay a look... there are a lot of best offers out there, don't be afraid to offer $50 less... worst they can say is no! 

MYT


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

Dude, there are some killer yaks right now on e-bay! Seriously!


----------



## FishyFingers (Oct 30, 2010)

$50 less? I offered like $200 less then went from there!


----------



## NMBfishing (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks to everyone on the advice I'll definitely keep An eye out I'm sure price will go down a little bit when summer is over too. So I'm not locked in on the ascend or any boat I just meant as of right now that's the best choice but I'm sure that will change.


----------

